
Ask HN: Where do you get your reading material from? - blabla_blublu
Where do you get your technical reading material from ? 
Engineering Blogs&#x2F; Books &#x2F; Guides &#x2F; Tutorials ?<p>From technical learning for new topics, I am using safaribooksonline.com on a trial basis and so far I have liked the experience of being able to read from whatever material I want.<p>Are there any similar services out there which are more affordable?<p>For the ones who have used it, how do you rate safaribooksonline ? Is it worth paying the hefty subscription fees?
======
twelvedesign
I am primarily using Safari. I was not able to find any alternative services
that offers such a wide variety of books. I got it at 50% off couple months
ago... I am not sure I'd pay the full price for it. I like the selection and
the idea of being able to browse any book in the library... Some books work
better than others, as some are HTML. Sometimes formatting is off, and if the
book is image heavy it might be completely unreadable... one example is Value
Proposition Design.

I don't quite like their Queues idea. I tend to read books, not arbitrary
chapters from books... Maybe I just didn't give it enough time. I wish they
didn't make it the primary feature... it kind of gets on the way of someone
like me who is trying to read a book as a whole.

Safari still offers an alternative option which is a bit more affordable. See
if it works for you
[https://ssl.safaribooksonline.com/subscribe](https://ssl.safaribooksonline.com/subscribe)

